# Maltese Breeder BC



## beesknees (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi I've been having no luck finding a local breeder of Maltese puppies and was wondering if anyone here could direct me to one?.

Hopefully in the Fraser Valley or lower Mainland


----------



## Cncwilly (Dec 28, 2020)

beesknees said:


> Hi I've been having no luck finding a local breeder of Maltese puppies and was wondering if anyone here could direct me to one?.
> 
> Hopefully in the Fraser Valley or lower Mainland


Any luck yet?


----------

